# What colour & facial marking



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That doesn't look real...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks photoshopped to me too.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's a heavily edited photo. IMPO it appears that it is a quick greying foal (such as foals who have LP in addition to grey) and that's why the sides of the face are "white."


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It could be a modification of "badger face," though I've never seen one with an additional stripe through it.


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

Could you really call it badger face if it has "actual" markings present though? Wouldnt that just make the 'badger face', normal or higher than normal face blocking with a typical facial markings present- or am I miss understanding badger face as a marking term? (I always thought badger face= horse with only the outline of the facial marking present ie








or the pink skinned white facial marking being 'replaced' with dark skinned 'colour' ie







)
I wouldnt personally call this a badger face 








because the horse clearly has a 'normal' star marking present, but it is technically a 'badger face' since it has a small spot in the middle of the 'normal' marking.

The horses Verona1016 posted are still my idea of badger faces- the darker blocking is trying to take over/ replace the 'normal' face white, but if 'normal' facial white is present, wouldnt that make the white sides of the face (outside of the solid coloured areas) part of the marking if they are connected?... like how splash white can drag the white off the side of the face & spread it over the lower part- esp when combined with Tobinao or frame (the splash filly I had, whom was also Tobiano, when looked at in side profile from the right, looked to have a solid coloured head, but on the left side she was approx 50% (or maybe even 60 white:40 coloured) split between white & coloured as her facial marking (& maybe her body white) had dragged down & across that side of her face).


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

The brown parts with the blaze (and the ears, etc.) are from a different horse and picture than the underlying white horse that you can see with the eyes, nose, and sides of the face. Whoever did it didn't even find pictures taken from the same angle, which is why it looks so weird and why it looks so obvious around the nose. They were also taken from different distances. 

Not sure why they didn't bother to try to blend the bottom part of the brown horse's markings into the nose of the grey one like they did with the upper parts. Just makes it look even more mismatched. :lol:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Minerva I'm going to disagree with you. I've seen foals that are grey shed this way. It is possible and I personally think that while the photo is edited, its one foal, not two.

Example of quick greying foal face with the same patterning -


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

NdAppy, I wasn't commenting on the viability of what you said. I am sure that it is possible for something similar to happen on an actual horse. 

However as someone who has worked with Photoshop for over 10 years and done/critiqued thousands of photo manips (or photo manipulations), that is exactly what this is. Horses are extremely popular subjects in the photo manipulation community, where people take elements from several (or many, depending on the complexity) photos and meld them together using the program of their choice (doesn't have to be Photoshop, just any program that allows layering). 

This one is neither complex nor very good; as I mentioned, the lack of blending makes it quite obvious to someone familiar with manips. That nose is just... frankenhorse. :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The whole thing is edited beyond recognition. I actually think it is not a real photo at all - it reminisces of paint brush strokes to me. However, the picture size is so small that I can't tell what is going on.


----------

